
Google mashup - find the "web 2.0" startups near you - Sam_Odio
http://www.fourio.com/web20map/
======
hundreddollar
This is awesome. The only problem is that there doesn't seem to be any web 2.0
mashups near me... :(

------
Trev
How sad, Michigan seems pretty underepresented on that map. :-( I guess Maybe
we are too busy making cars and furniture. Here's hoping that changes in the
next few years!

